# SMD LEDs



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

here's a photo of some smd leds .. i added a resistor [ 6.8 k smd also] to it so that it would run from 5 volts DC to 15 volts DC ... i chose the 'square' look as these were designed to simulate ditch lights, and were mounted on top of the front and rear running ?? boards ..

these were made quite some time ago and i sold quite a few sets on ebay for 8.50 [including shipping] for a five pack, 2 front, 2 rear, 1 spare ... they used red and blue lengths of wire wrap wire for the hookup

that's my fingernail in the photo for a size reference ..


----------

